# What other forums to do you regularly visit?



## raindog308 (May 23, 2014)

I'm sure vpsboard is your #1 haunt...but when you're not obsessively reloading vpsboard, what else do you read?


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2014)

A ton.

Industry stuff: WHT and I still lurk LET.

Non-industry stuff... random gun forums, RCGroup, HomesteadingToday, etc. I'm sure there are more and it'll come to me next time I get an email from one of the forums 

A more interesting topic would be, "What sub-reddits do you follow?" Haha. Since I've got a ton of interests there is a ton of random subreddits, so my Reddit front page is always an interesting mix of news and content that is relevant to my many interests.


----------



## hellogoodbye (May 23, 2014)

Strictly forums? Then probably LET and WHT (though I only visit that about once a day unless something huge is going down, like the BurstNET fiasco). I also frequent a few Chinese fan forums, though I wouldn't go so far as to say I follow them obsessively.

Otherwise, I follow several English and Japanese news accounts on Twitter and I use Weibo to stay current with the Chinese end of things. I like reading articles from Torrentfreaks. To kill boredom I sometimes binge surf sites like Buzzfeed and Imgur.

Can't think of much else so that's probably about it.


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2014)

I try to avoid time waster of the internet and forums these days.  Doing more excerpts, RSS, etc.

I look at the common hosting forums every couple of days,  the aforementioned.  Outside of that, I tend not to actively visit other forums.

Reddit, meh, potential or something there.   I am not real thrilled by the site and mechanics.  Some interesting sub-reds, but I only lurk and don't participate there at all.


----------



## KuJoe (May 23, 2014)

I only visit vpsBoard, LET, and WHT but I would love to find some other forums to visit as I basically cycle through all three of them at a rapid pace at night but there's very little activity on any of them during the hours I normally browse. I've been wanting to get back into blogging or maybe volunteering for a tutorial site/blog since I find myself wanting to do more writing and testing/development in a specific web-related field.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2014)

drmike said:


> I look at the common hosting forums every couple of days,  the aforementioned.  Outside of that, I tend not to actively visit other forums.
> 
> Reddit, meh, potential or something there.   I am not real thrilled by the site and mechanics.  Some interesting sub-reds, but I only lurk and don't participate there at all.



Yep this is me.  

I look at WHT and vpsBoard mostly.  And a ton of Reddit.  Don't have a ton of time on the internet anyways.


----------



## HBAndrei (May 24, 2014)

Actively: WHT, DigitalPoint, vpsBoard

From time to time: FreeWebHostingTalk, NetBuilders, DevShed, V7N, HostingDiscussion, NamePros, wJunction

Randomly: pretty much any other forum I stumble upon


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 24, 2014)

http://freevps.us/, LET, and some related subreddits such as /r/sysadmin are some of the other places I regularly visit when activity is low here.


----------



## sundaymouse (May 24, 2014)

LET


----------



## clownjugglar (May 24, 2014)

I lurk more than anything.

vpsBoard, LEB(lol)/LET and WHT mostly for really good VPS deals that I can snag up.

Outside of that, reddit for their /r/netsec /r/crypto and /r/privacy subs. Sometimes /r/android can be good. Frontpage and such for random funnies. I don't think there is a VPS related subreddit that is active.

Then I'll hop around tech websites like ars, anand, engadget, techcrunch, techdirt and torrentfreak. Sometimes BGR if I want to read about how great Apple is.


----------



## cloudlix (Jun 16, 2014)

WHT, wjunction and some others


----------

